# menhaden and cigar minnows



## Blake Nall (May 28, 2008)

where is a good place to catch em

please help me!!!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know about menhaden and cigs right now, but the pass was thick with hardtails all day yesterday. Ibet the cigs are just outside the passon the east side.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

The Mass was holding bait yesterday!!!!!!!


----------

